# Greetings from Australia



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT Russell!!  :wave: :dance:


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Russell. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Put another shrimp on the Bar-B :darkbeer:

Welcome


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

